
F.C.C. Considering Hybrid Regulatory Approach to Net Neutrality - gordon_freeman
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/01/technology/fcc-considering-hybrid-regulatory-approach-to-net-neutrality.html?ref=technology
======
adventured
It's striking that Comcast so thoroughly dominates the US Government that the
FCC has to approach 'solutions' from the position that they have to route
around Comcast.

Hybrid systems always lead to a worst of both worlds outcome. Such systems are
always designed not with excellence in mind, but with placation in mind.
Someone with influence threw a tantrum at the proper solution, so the hybrid
was introduced as a way to pacify them.

This is not how you lead the world in Internet connectivity and deploy
universal gigabit+ broadband with no tax on Internet services (ie what we
should be aiming for).

~~~
jrcii
To say nothing of its merit, it looks like they're going to rely on the
justification that reversing past deregulation policy would create a situation
where their own past arguments would be used against them in court when the
ISPs inevitably challenge their decision.

~~~
doctorshady
I'm thinking the ISPs will probably challenge it anyway. The impression I'm
getting is a lot of them wanted nothing to do with Title II.

~~~
privong
Except when it benefits them:
[https://www.techdirt.com/blog/netneutrality/articles/2014103...](https://www.techdirt.com/blog/netneutrality/articles/20141030/07033428985/verizon-
title-ii-is-not-answer-except-when-it-gives-us-massive-subsidies-then-its-
totally-answer.shtml)

------
dbrower
Awful. Instead of throttling Netflix at the backbone level, they'll do it in
the local loop.

A single, neutral regime is the only viable one that doesn't mess things up.

The trick is how to NOT turn title II into a highly regulated service like the
POTS loop, but into one the encourages competition within the bounds of
traffic neutrality.

------
themartorana
"or to be vulnerable to criticism"

Let's not do this insanely important thing that may define the next hundred
years of access to information because someone might say mean things about
us??

------
chatmasta
"The retail portion...which allows the consumer to access any legal content on
the Internet.."

"legal content"

The real motivation lies in that sentence.

------
just2n
“any use of Title II would be problematic.”

For you, not for us.

------
rhizome
Nothing like installing the thin edge of the wedge from the start.

